# All of a sudden barking at night...



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi all, most know Gabbar my golden is now 4 months old. We have been learning something new almost every week. The last couple of days it has been barking at night. It's been 2 months since we got Gabbar, he has not once barked at night. I can't understand why he has just started this. Wanted to know if anyone else has experienced this or know what I should do. As it's summers here, he sleeps outside in a large kennel.


----------



## Lovetta905 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi I was so happy when I saw this post, our puppy is called Alfie and he will be 4 months old in a week. He has just stared barking at night randomly. Im finding it's because he wants to go outside to the toilet, he doesn't seem to like peeing on his puppy pads in the house anymore. Has yours got any better?


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, mines outside to begin with. But I'm not sure what sets him off. He doesn't do it every night. Probably once every three nights and now during the day a couple of times a week. Its weird. We don't give him attention when he does this. Only going outside when he's sitting quietly.


----------



## Serawyn (May 23, 2011)

I think it's a phase. Ellie was like this at 4 months. It took a couple of weeks of wearing earplugs to bed and ignoring her. She heard things we didn't hear... leaves rustling, wind blowing, neighbor's door closing, etc. She just *had* to alert us to every.single.sound. 

Then the rainy season started and again, 1-2 weeks of barking at night. I promptly signed on each time and asked about the barking and was told it is probably a phase. During that time, I didn't believe it. In hind sight, everyone was absolutely right. Like the landshark phase, this too, shall pass.  

The other thing I dealt with was barking at strangers. Not to "guard", but Ellie wanted them to come play. It was starting to get so crazy because she then barked at everything outside. Cars, squirrels, people, bikers....my gosh I honestly don't remember how we overcame that, but we did.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe he is sometimes lonely outside overnight. Goldens love company. I know my indoor- outdoor Lucky would never stay outside overnight by himself. The one cat snuggled with him every night.


----------

